# Chihiros RGB vivid impressions



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

Full tank and mount and stand shot if anyone is interested











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zupreme (Nov 11, 2019)

Beautiful tank you got there. If you don't mind me asking what light stand is that ? Is chihiros vivid worth it in your opinion?



thanks


----------



## jaz419 (Jan 21, 2018)

Zupreme said:


> Beautiful tank you got there. If you don't mind me asking what light stand is that ? Is chihiros vivid worth it in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Thanks!
The light stand I built myself and attached it to the light via small bolts through the lights fan covers.

Yeah I’d say the light is worth it. I like it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adriaan.hartanto (Apr 8, 2020)

jaz419 said:


> Hello all,
> I figured I’d write up a post about the RGB vivid since it’s pretty new, And not the easiest to get in the USA... and I haven’t seen anyone post anything in detail about it here.
> 
> It’s pretty new to me, so Take everything with a grain of salt I suppose. Also, I completely rescaped my tank approximately 5 weeks ago... so my plants are still in the process of getting established... hence the missing carpet in the middle of the pic.
> ...


Hi can i have the settings? I really like the color


----------

